# Win Season 1 of Falling Skies on Blu-ray



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/fallingskiesbd.jpg[/img]*
FALLING SKIES*

Two-Hour Season Premiere Sunday, June 17 at 9/8c

*Win a Blu-ray copy of Season 1 compliments of Dolby!*

FALLING SKIES opens in the chaotic aftermath of an alien attack that has left most of the world completely incapacitated. In the months since the initial invasion, the few survivors have banded together outside major cities to begin the difficult task of fighting back. Each day is a test of survival as citizen soldiers work to protect the people in their care while also engaging in an insurgency against the occupying alien force. 

FALLING SKIES is executive-produced by Steven Spielberg, along with DreamWorks Television heads Justin Falvey and Darryl Frank, Remi Aubuchon and screenwriter Robert Rodat. Rodat, who earned an Oscar® nomination for his screenplay for Saving Private Ryan, wrote the pilot from an idea he co-conceived with Spielberg. Mark Verheiden (Heroes, Battlestar Galactica) serves as a consulting producer and Greg Beeman (Heroes, Smallville) serves co-executive producer. The pilot was directed by Carl Franklin (One False Move, Out of Time). 

*See the details of how to qualify in the Falling Skies Discussion Thread*


----------

